# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Öin'den dengeleri değiştirecek yeni silah

## bozok

*Dengeleri değiştirecek silah*



*üin’in yeni füzesi Pasifik’teki güç dengelerini değiştirecek* 

ABD’li ordu yetkilileri, üin’in geliştirdiği gemisavar füzesinin, Pasifik’teki askeri güç dengesinde büyük değişimlere yol açabileceğini belirtti.

ABD’nin Pasifik bölgesindeki en üst düzey komutanı Amiral Robert Willard, bölgedeki ABD uçak gemilerine tehdit oluşturan balistik füzenin “işlevsel kapasiteye” eriştiğini belirtti.

Willard’ın açıklamaları, ABD’nin Pasifik’teki askeri gücünü sanıldığı kadar iyi koruyamayacağının bir işareti olarak yorumlandı. Pasifik ülkeleri üin’in bölgede hızla artan askeri gücünden endişe duyarken, kısa bir süre önce Japonya yeni bir savunma planı hayata geçireceğini açıklamış ve bu planın üin’in artan gücüne karşı denge sağlamayı amaçladığını belirtmişti.

Analistler, Dongfeng 21 D füzesinin, ABD uçak gemilerini üin karasularından iyice uzaklaşmaya zorlayabilecek kapasitede bir teknoloji sunduğunu belirtti. üin, ABD’nin müdahalede bulunmasını istemediği Tayvan şeridi’nde nüfuzunu artırmak için Dongfeng 21 D füzesini öne çıkarabilir.

Karadan ateşlenmesi için tasarlanan füze, uyduların yardımıyla uçak filolarını vurma özelliğine sahip. Uyduların yanı sıra, balistik füze hedefini bulmak için insansız hava aracı ve ufuk ötesi radar kullanacak. Uçak gemileri ve bu gemilere eskort eden savaş gemileri ise bu tür bir saldırıya karşı tamamen savunmasız olacak.

üin’in yeni füzesi hakkında bilgi sahibi olan Pentagon, Pasifik’teki gücünü yitirmemek için bölgedeki donanma ve hava gücü operasyonlarını daha bütünleşmiş bir konsepte taşımayı planlıyor.

ABD Savunma Bakanı Robert Gates, Eylül ayında yaptığı açıklamada, üin’in geliştirdiği yeni nesil füzelerin, uçak gemilerini konuşlandırdıkları bölgeleri yeniden gözden geçirmeye neden olabileceğini belirtti. Gates, “Eğer birileri Asya’da hedefini yüzlerce kilometre öteden vurabilecek gemisavar kruvazör veya balistik füzeler geliştirirse, gelecekte uçak gemilerini nasıl farklı şekilde kullanabilirsiniz?” demişti.

Analistler, üin’in yeni silah teknolojisini bu yıl içinde denemiş olabileceğini anak bu konuda kesin bir delil bulunmadığını belirtti.

29.12.2010 12:41 / *VATAN*

----------

